
Iran Will Begin Enriching Uranium at Higher Level in Days - woodgrainz
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/03/world/middleeast/iran-uranium-enrichment-rouhani.html
======
mullingitover
The US did a really great job teaching Iran about the consequences of
developing nuclear weapons with how it's handling of North Korea. Libya is
also relevant.

No nukes: bullying and aggression, potential overthrow of your state.

Nukes: friendly letters, personal visits to your territory, standing down on
military posture.

Iran would be fools not to develop nuclear capabilities just based on their
observations of the consequences for failing to.

~~~
tyho
There isn't really any evidence that demonstrates that Iran are attempting to
develop nuclear weapons, despite decades of intense scrutiny. Their public
reasoning for their nuclear program is and has always been to provide internal
energy security. In fact, it was the USA started their civilian nuclear
program, but later reneged on agreements after the Iranian revolution.

~~~
jbob2000
The original purpose of the nuclear energy program in the US was so they could
have any number of facilities able to create nukes at a moment's notice. It
was just a happy coincidence that we could also draw power from these
reactors.

Nowadays, we have reactor designs that can't be leveraged for weapons
manufacturing. But that doesn't mean that other countries won't try the old US
strategy.

------
djaouen
Can anything good come of this?

~~~
creaghpatr
Large scale military conflict would boost US GDP by a lot. Other than that,
not really.

~~~
chocolatebunny
Wait, what? Do you have any evidence of that? I would have thought any
increase in global instability would hurt most markets.

~~~
philipov
<joke_explainer> Gross Domestic Product is a measure of economic mass, not
market health. The GP is implying that a large conflict would stimulate the
production of wartime equipment such as weapons, which are very expensive and
would (potentially) represent a large boost to our gross domestic product. The
mobilization of the economy for wartime production during World War 2 is often
attributed as ending the Great Depression because it put everyone to work in a
command economy that superseded the depressed markets of the time.
</joke_explainer>

